# Ironic



## Saracide (Mar 19, 2010)

This is just something I found funny, and very ironic, related to the furry fandom.

Someone on Deviantart posted a stamp about how people need to realize there are more beautiful animals out there besides just wolves. That there are too many wolf fans and characters.

So this person replies " yeah I think wolves are too common too, that's why I changed my character to a fox."

Pffffffffffft!

No offense to the person who posted that, but come on! Foxes are just as common, if not more so, than wolves.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 19, 2010)

...


Well, at least your text wasn't pink :V .


----------



## Mentova (Mar 19, 2010)

HELLO I AM GOING TO POST IN AN ANNOYING ORANGISH FONT COLOR WITH A LARGE FONT AM I COOL YET?


----------



## Saracide (Mar 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> HELLO I AM GOING TO POST IN AN ANNOYING ORANGISH FONT COLOR WITH A LARGE FONT AM I COOL YET?





wow, I'm new, it's my first post. I like Orange. Forget this place then.


----------



## Tommy (Mar 19, 2010)

Saracide said:


> wow, I'm new, it's my first post. I like Orange. Forget this place then.



He's always like that.

Anyway, that is kinda funny.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 19, 2010)

*I must be
cooler then.*


----------



## Mentova (Mar 19, 2010)

Saracide said:


> wow, I'm new, it's my first post. I like Orange. Forget this place then.


I lol'd


----------



## Atrak (Mar 19, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> *I must be
> cooler then.*



I'm just awesomeness.


----------



## FluffMouse (Mar 19, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> ...
> 
> 
> Well, at least your text wasn't pink :V .


*THEFUCK DO YOU HAVE AGAINST PINK, BITCH*


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 19, 2010)

Hi I'm going to post a thread about something nobody cares about, then get flammed cause I think everyone in the fandom is nice and accepting to everyone and then ragequit the fandom because of all the negatives comments not realizing how much of a noob I was being. :V


----------



## Atrak (Mar 19, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> *THEFUCK DO YOU HAVE AGAINST PINK, BITCH?!*



Exactly that :V .

Although I was referring to this shade.


----------



## Saracide (Mar 19, 2010)

If colored fonts offend everybody so much then why is it an option? Bunch of font nazis


----------



## Atrak (Mar 19, 2010)

Saracide said:


> If colored fonts offend everybody so much then why is it an option? Bunch of font nazis



Technically I'm a Grammar Nazi :V .

Heckler is the font nazi.


----------



## Tommy (Mar 19, 2010)

Saracide said:


> If colored fonts offend everybody so much then why is it an option? Bunch of font nazis



Well, it tends to be hard to read and pretty annoying.


----------



## FluffMouse (Mar 19, 2010)

Saracide said:


> If colored fonts offend everybody so much then why is it an option? Bunch of font nazis


*Type like this, everyone will love you.*


----------



## Atrak (Mar 19, 2010)

It's for selective use only.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 19, 2010)

This needed its own thread and _EVERYTHING_ and because I'm ~new it don't matter 8D


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 19, 2010)

Saracide said:


> If colored fonts offend everybody so much then why is it an option? Bunch of font nazis


Inb4 Godwin's law


----------



## Atrak (Mar 19, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> *Type like this, everyone will love you.*



That would be a pain to do.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 19, 2010)

Saracide said:


> If colored fonts offend everybody so much then why is it an option? Bunch of font nazis


Because it's annoying, especially as a first post. Notice how most don't use it in posts and instead in their sig?


----------



## Saracide (Mar 19, 2010)

I post in orange so I'm being pretentious and cool.....


----------



## FluffMouse (Mar 19, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Exactly that :V .
> 
> Although I was referring to this shade.



That's magenta. Learn your colors. D:< Don' be hatin.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 19, 2010)

O HAI GUYS


----------



## Mentova (Mar 19, 2010)

Saracide said:


> I post in orange so I'm being pretentious and cool.....


Wanna yiff?


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Mar 19, 2010)

If everyone here started personalizing the text they posted in, I wouldn't bat an eyelid.

But maybe that's just me.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Because it's annoying, especially as a first post. Notice how most don't use it in posts and instead in their sig?





Saracide said:


> I post in orange so I'm being pretentious and cool.....



Look at my sig. Tell me what you see.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 19, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Look at my sig. Tell me what you see.



Yiff! UGH


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 19, 2010)

Saracide said:


> I post in orange so I'm being pretentious and cool.....


 
No, no. You're pretentious because of the orange [everyone knows orange thinks very highly of itself and every other colour sucks donkey dick] and you *think*you're being cool because of your font size and arrogant txt colouring.


----------



## Saracide (Mar 19, 2010)

Easog said:


> If everyone here started personalizing the text they posted in, I wouldn't bat an eyelid.
> 
> But maybe that's just me.



cute icon. I love bees. especially the fat ones with lots of pollen on their legs.


----------



## Saracide (Mar 19, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> No, no. You're pretentious because of the orange [everyone knows orange thinks very highly of itself and every other colour sucks donkey dick] and you *think*you're being cool because of your font size and arrogant txt colouring.



I changed the size because I knew the light font color might be harder to read small.


----------



## FluffMouse (Mar 19, 2010)

Saracide said:


> cute icon. I love bees. especially the *fat ones with lots of pollen on their legs*.



*WTFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK*


----------



## Mentova (Mar 19, 2010)

Saracide said:


> I changed the size because I knew the light font color might be harder to read small.


I'll ask again.

Wanna yiff?


----------



## Atrak (Mar 19, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> *WTFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK*



It probably takes you five times as long to post now :V .


----------



## FluffMouse (Mar 19, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> It probably takes you five times as long to post now :V .


*So true.. but the colors make me not want to stop. :<

Actually, no it takes me about 2 seconds. oO
*


----------



## Saracide (Mar 19, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> *WTFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK*



what now I'm weird?


----------



## Mentova (Mar 19, 2010)

Saracide said:


> what now I'm weird?


DO YOU WANNA YIFF ME OR NOT!?!?


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Mar 19, 2010)

Saracide said:


> what now I'm weird?


You could be a truly interesting, witty person with much relevant information to contribute. But that doesn't matter, because from now on, the posters here will think of you only as Bigfont McFuckbees. 

Sorry.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 19, 2010)

Saracide said:


> what now I'm weird?


Nah, welcome to fa forums.
Where everything eventually devolves into yiffing each other :V


----------



## Atrak (Mar 19, 2010)

Easog said:


> You could be a truly interesting, witty person with much relevant information to contribute. But that doesn't matter, because from now on, the posters here will think of you only as Bigfont McFuckbees.
> 
> Sorry.



Male bees die after sex. If you really want to die so badly, just say so. I have a swatter right here :V .


----------



## FluffMouse (Mar 19, 2010)

Easog said:


> You could be a truly interesting, witty person with much relevant information to contribute. But that doesn't matter, because from now on, the posters here will think of you only as Bigfont McFuckbees.
> 
> Sorry.


This. This exactly.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 19, 2010)

My vagina receded even further into itself at the word "McFuckbees". please, keep any "stinger" than isn't a dick away from our lady parts.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> DO YOU WANNA YIFF ME OR NOT!?!?



/ignored


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 19, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> My vagina receded even further into itself at the word "McFuckbees". please, keep any "stinger" than isn't a dick away from our lady parts.


Who wants to see beedrill porn?


----------



## Saracide (Mar 19, 2010)

Easog said:


> You could be a truly interesting, witty person with much relevant information to contribute. But that doesn't matter, because from now on, the posters here will think of you only as Bigfont McFuckbees.
> 
> Sorry.




So the only way to be accepted here is to be an asshole? Like a "make them your bitch or be their bitch" mentality?


----------



## Mentova (Mar 19, 2010)

HAXX said:


> /ignored


They must've ignored me, nobody can resist my calls of yiff.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 19, 2010)

Saracide said:


> So the only way to be accepted here is to be an asshole? Like a "make them your bitch or be their bitch" mentality?



Pretty much :V .

Assholes run this forum, and this forum runs from assholes.


----------



## FluffMouse (Mar 19, 2010)

Saracide said:


> So the only way to be accepted here is to be an asshole? Like a "make them your bitch or be their bitch" mentality?


Yes. Like prison. :3
If you want some good shit man you gotta suck my dick.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 19, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> Yes. Like prison. :3
> If you want some good shit man you gotta suck my dick.



Pssh. You don't even have a dick :V .


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 19, 2010)

Saracide said:


> So the only way to be accepted here is to be an asshole? Like a "make them your bitch or be their bitch" mentality?


We also have a couple encyclopediadramatica editors on here, Paxil is awesome.  I still can't remember the other's name though.


----------



## FluffMouse (Mar 19, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Pssh. You don't even have a dick :V .


IT WAS REALLY GOOD SHIT, SOMEONE SUCKED TOO HARD. :<


----------



## Atrak (Mar 19, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> We also have a couple encyclopediadramatica editors on here, Paxil is awesome.  I still can't remember the other's name though.



She should talk to the Guru :V .


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 19, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Pssh. You don't even have a dick :V .


 
Do we know this for sure?


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 19, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Pssh. You don't even have a dick :V .


It's called a strap-on


----------



## Atrak (Mar 19, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> IT WAS REALLY GOOD SHIT, SOMEONE SUCKED TOO HARD. :<



Without your rainbow font, your cries go unheard.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 19, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> We also have a couple encyclopediadramatica editors on here, Paxil is awesome.  I still can't remember the other's name though.


I want my damn ED article =[


----------



## Saracide (Mar 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> They must've ignored me, nobody can resist my calls of yiff.



I never liked that word. I don't use it to define sex in real life, or online really, i just call it porn.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I want my damn ED article =[


You're gonna have to suck someone :V


----------



## Atrak (Mar 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I want my damn ED article =[



Here, I'll write it for you:


Heckler & Koch:

Wants to yiff.
​


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> They must've ignored me, nobody can resist my calls of yiff.



Well, you must resort to rape then. That will teach them to pay attention.


----------



## FluffMouse (Mar 19, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Without your rainbow font, your cries go unheard.


:< That made me frown irl.

STOP EFFECTING ME. D:


----------



## Atrak (Mar 19, 2010)

Saracide said:


> I never liked that word. I don't use it to define sex in real life, or online really, i just call it porn.



Porn isn't a verb.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 19, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Here, I'll write it for you:
> 
> 
> Heckler & Koch:
> ...


So true and as quick as him.


----------



## Saracide (Mar 19, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> We also have a couple encyclopediadramatica editors on here, Paxil is awesome.  I still can't remember the other's name though.



ooooooooooooooooh. well if that helps set the tone for this place then that explains everything.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 19, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> :< That made me frown irl.
> 
> STOP EFFECTING ME. D:



I'm not effecting you, only affecting you. What was your facial expression *before *you read my post? :V


----------



## FluffMouse (Mar 19, 2010)

Wait.. OP, is your icon a neopet thing? D:



atrakaj said:


> I'm not effecting you, only affecting you. What was your facial expression *before *you read my post? :V


:|


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 19, 2010)

Saracide said:


> ooooooooooooooooh. well if that helps set the tone for this place then that explains everything.


What will either happen from using FA forums
1)eventually quit
2)lose your social life


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I want my damn ED article =[



http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&source=hp&q=zrcalo&aq=f&aqi=g5&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=


;3


----------



## Atrak (Mar 19, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> Wait.. OP, is your icon a neopet thing? D:



Please....no....


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 19, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> Wait.. OP, is your icon a neopet thing? D:
> 
> 
> :|



it is... it's a blue cybunny..

hey. wanna see my neopets?


----------



## Mentova (Mar 19, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&source=hp&q=zrcalo&aq=f&aqi=g5&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=
> 
> 
> ;3


I have an Urban Dictionary. Beat that.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 19, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&source=hp&q=zrcalo&aq=f&aqi=g5&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=
> 
> 
> ;3






> _Zrcalo_ - 1 definition - 1) "mirror" in slovenian. 2) a person  from the [EMS] boards from [*neopets*]



What the fuck is this?


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 19, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> What the fuck is this?



look above you.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 19, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> Wait.. OP, is your icon a neopet thing? D:


They make for the best porn.


----------



## Saracide (Mar 19, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> Wait.. OP, is your icon a neopet thing? D:
> 
> 
> :|





ugh......yes.... I wanted to at least have something for an icon. Even tho i pretty much despise neopets now. Don't go there anymore.


----------



## Bando (Mar 19, 2010)

^ Oh god. Neopets has even more AIDS now... Too many paintbrushes and crap like that.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 19, 2010)

Saracide said:


> ugh......yes.... I wanted to at least have something for an icon. Even tho i pretty much despise neopets now. Don't go there anymore.


LIAR! YOU LIE! YOU'RE JUST TRYING TO FIT I- hey wanna yiff?


----------



## Atrak (Mar 19, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> look above you.



I did, and was surprised at the lack of pink and ponies. Not so bad as I had envisioned.


----------



## FluffMouse (Mar 19, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> They make for the best porn.


... Fish porn.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 19, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> ^ Oh god. Neopets has even more AIDS now... Too many paintbrushes and crap like that.



I made my neopet werlah look like a whore smoking a cigarette.

http://www.neopets.com/petlookup.phtml?pet=werlah


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 19, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> ^ Oh god. Neopets has even more AIDS now


That explains the scratching :V


----------



## Mentova (Mar 19, 2010)

So anyone here have an ED or UD? I only have an UD.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 19, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I did, and was surprised at the lack of pink and ponies. Not so bad as I had envisioned.



http://www.neopets.com/userlookup.phtml?user=gothed

actually I only go on there to gloat.


----------



## Saracide (Mar 19, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> ^ Oh god. Neopets has even more AIDS now... Too many paintbrushes and crap like that.




trying to get kids to beg their parents for money for pixelated clothes for pixelated pets.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> So anyone here have an ED or UD? I only have an UD.



Urban Dictionary? I don't think I have either.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 19, 2010)

Saracide said:


> trying to get kids to beg their parents for money for pixelated clothes for pixelated pets.



neocash always made me lol....

though I have over 100 of them little plushies...


----------



## Bando (Mar 19, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I made my neopet werlah look like a whore smoking a cigarette.
> 
> http://www.neopets.com/petlookup.phtml?pet=werlah



epic. :3


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 19, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Urban Dictionary? I don't think I have either.



I have a UD...

;; I /may/ have an ED... but it's under another name.
though I do have many articles on ED that refer to something I did.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 19, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I have a UD...
> 
> ;; I /may/ have an ED... but it's under another name.
> though I do have many articles on ED that refer to something I did.


HIGHFIVE!

I won't be posting mine as it is under my real internets name and not the one I use here.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 19, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> epic. :3



wait.. lemme put her skirt on...
she's been a naughty naughty girl..

I originally had the clothes on xaijn, so he'd be a tranny.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> HIGHFIVE!
> 
> I won't be posting mine as it is under my real internets name and not the one I use here.



Kind of sad.


----------



## Bando (Mar 19, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I have a UD...
> 
> ;; I /may/ have an ED... but it's under another name.
> though I do have many articles on ED that refer to something I did.



I have neither.

I used to hang out in the RP boards on neopets, but I didn't stage any coups like Zrcalo. :V


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> HIGHFIVE!
> 
> I won't be posting mine as it is under my real internets name and not the one I use here.



lets just say I went absolutely insane on /x/.

oh and I was the one that started Zalgo..

found it on a site then brought it to /x/.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 19, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Kind of sad.


It's not sad. I feel happy that I annoyed someone to the point that they made me an Urban Dictionary definition. Then again it doesn't say anything _bad_ about me, but I still see it as an accomplishment.


----------



## Saracide (Mar 19, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> wait.. lemme put her skirt on...
> she's been a naughty naughty girl..
> 
> I originally had the clothes on xaijn, so he'd be a tranny.





what? neopets lets them wear either gender clothing? I find that hard to believe.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 19, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> I have neither.
> 
> I used to hang out in the RP boards on neopets, but I didn't stage any coups like Zrcalo. :V



I've been kicked off neopets too many times.

honestly?

I used to be an "annoyer" (before they were called "trolls") to Adam, the original creator of neopets.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> It's not sad. I feel happy that I annoyed someone to the point that they made me an Urban Dictionary definition. Then again it doesn't say anything _bad_ about me, but I still see it as an accomplishment.



Not that. That you have a separate internet name from the one you use here. You're really afraid people online are going to figure out you're a furry?


----------



## Bando (Mar 19, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> lets just say I went absolutely insane on /x/.
> 
> oh and I was the one that started Zalgo..
> 
> found it on a site then brought it to /x/.



Damn. Now that's an accomplishment.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 19, 2010)

Saracide said:


> what? neopets lets them wear either gender clothing? I find that hard to believe.



let me spruce up xaijn.

gotta find the skirt.


----------



## Saracide (Mar 19, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Not that. That you have a separate internet name from the one you use here. You're really afraid people online are going to figure out you're a furry?



and an annoying one at that


----------



## Mentova (Mar 19, 2010)

^ I SEE WUT U DID THAR




atrakaj said:


> Not that. That you have a separate internet name from the one you use here. You're really afraid people online are going to figure out you're a furry?


No, I just don't want people spamming my other intardnets name with HAI URA FURRY IMA FURRY 2 U LIEK YIFF WANNA RP? As I've seen that happen to countless others before.. Also it's linked to a IRL account since I am a fag and can't think of more names. Don't need some rapist e-detectiving me and finding me IRL.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 19, 2010)

Saracide said:


> I never liked that word. I don't use it to define sex in real life, or online really, i just call it porn.



Wait, you realize this is a yiff furry forum right?


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 19, 2010)

Saracide said:


> and an annoying one at that


Th-Th-Th-Th-Th-... That's just Heckler, folks :V


----------



## Bando (Mar 19, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Th-Th-Th-Th-Th-... That's just Heckler, folks :V



It's what he does best.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 19, 2010)

I do my best to be an annoying asshole. Looks like it works!


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 19, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> It's what he does best.


oh murr :V


----------



## Saracide (Mar 19, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Wait, you realize this is a yiff furry forum right?




yes. But I like to think there are others here who know there is more to life than sex... too much wishful thinking?


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 19, 2010)

http://www.neopets.com/petlookup.phtml?pet=Xaijn

STOP CRYING YOU FILTHY TRANNY OF A WHORE! *SLAP*


----------



## Mentova (Mar 19, 2010)

Saracide said:


> yes. But I like to think there are others here who know there is more to life than sex... too much wishful thinking?


Or maybe we just like making yiff jokes.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 19, 2010)

Hey, want to know my real name?


----------



## Saracide (Mar 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I do my best to be an annoying asshole. Looks like it works!



I guess i just don't see the glory in trolling, or whats so fun about it. I hate how if i get in a debate with someone, someone else will say I'm failing at trolling, when I wasn't trolling in the first place.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Or maybe we just like making yiff jokes.


pretty much this


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 19, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> Hey, want to know my real name?



Michelle?


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 19, 2010)

Saracide said:


> I guess i just don't see the glory in trolling, or whats so fun about it. I hate how if i get in a debate with someone, someone else will say I'm failing at trolling, when I wasn't trolling in the first place.



you fucking fail at trolling.


----------



## Saracide (Mar 19, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> http://www.neopets.com/petlookup.phtml?pet=Xaijn
> 
> STOP CRYING YOU FILTHY TRANNY OF A WHORE! *SLAP*



wow, i guess you can. Oh and i remember seeing that snowball in the face thing that looked pretty questionable.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 19, 2010)

Saracide said:


> I guess i just don't see the glory in trolling, or whats so fun about it. I hate how if i get in a debate with someone, someone else will say I'm failing at trolling, when I wasn't trolling in the first place.


Most people use "troll" name-calling as a way of coping with "what? someone has a different idea than me! Impossible! Must be a troll!" so that would be why they call you a bad troll in an argument.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 19, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Michael?



http://images.google.com/images?um=...m=0&ct=result&cd=1&q=Carlautta&nfpr=1&start=0


----------



## Bando (Mar 19, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> Hey, want to know my real name?



Oh bby yes~


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 19, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> http://images.google.com/images?um=...m=0&ct=result&cd=1&q=Carlautta&nfpr=1&start=0



I FAIL D:


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 19, 2010)

Saracide said:


> wow, i guess you can. Oh and i remember seeing that snowball in the face thing that looked pretty questionable.



did you know this is a neopet?


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Most people use "troll" name-calling as a way of coping with "what? someone has a different idea than me! Impossible! Must be a troll!" so that would be why they call you a bad troll in an argument.


One of these days furries will realize the so called "trolls" are other furries and then the fandom will end :V


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 19, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> did you know this is a neopet?


OoOOooh tentacles


----------



## Bando (Mar 19, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> One of these days furries will realize the so called "trolls" are other furries and then the fandom will end :V



I'm just a baller who hangs out here, yo :V


----------



## Mentova (Mar 19, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> One of these days furries will realize the so called "trolls" are other furries and then the fandom will end :V


Never, it will never happen.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 19, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> OoOOooh tentacles



it'll rape you with it's mouth....


I want to see porn of this. 

NOW.


----------



## Saracide (Mar 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Most people use "troll" name-calling as a way of coping with "what? someone has a different idea than me! Impossible! Must be a troll!" so that would be why they call you a bad troll in an argument.




that makes a lot of sense. people get defensive and say things like that when I get on their case for copying or stealing art.
Or "you're just jealous because i can copy well"


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 19, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I FAIL D:




;3 

want my address?


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 19, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> it'll rape you with it's mouth....
> 
> 
> I want to see porn of this.
> ...


Oh murr


----------



## Saracide (Mar 19, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> OoOOooh tentacles




I always loved the mutants the most. the mutant Ixi is my favorite.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 19, 2010)

Saracide said:


> that makes a lot of sense. people get defensive and say things like that when I get on their case for copying or stealing art.
> Or "you're just jealous because i can copy well"



I drew this:


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 19, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> ;3
> 
> want my address?



oo nice gallery


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 19, 2010)

HAXX said:


> oo nice gallery



its old.... :/

it really needs to be updated.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 19, 2010)

Saracide said:


> I always loved the mutants the most. the mutant Ixi is my favorite.


...I think we like tentacles for different reasons.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 19, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> its old.... :/
> 
> it really needs to be updated.



Heh, don't we all though? I have yet to put my Design art in my deviantart account.

Eitherway, ;3


----------



## Saracide (Mar 19, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> ...I think we like tentacles for different reasons.




I never saw the appeal of tentacle porn


----------



## Mentova (Mar 19, 2010)

yiff


----------



## Bando (Mar 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> yiff



I have plenty of YouTube poops to link for this ;3


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 19, 2010)

Saracide said:


> I never saw the appeal of tentacle porn



I love tentacle porn...

imagine.. it's like hundreds of slimy dicks raping your every orifice..

mmm...


----------



## BasementRaptor42 (Mar 19, 2010)

I post in white!


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 19, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I love tentacle porn...
> 
> imagine.. it's like hundreds of slimy dicks raping your every orifice..
> 
> mmm...


and they're squishy and squirmy


----------



## Mentova (Mar 19, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I love tentacle porn...
> 
> imagine.. it's like hundreds of slimy dicks raping your every orifice..
> 
> mmm...


I think I'll pass on that


----------



## Saracide (Mar 19, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I love tentacle porn...
> 
> imagine.. it's like hundreds of slimy dicks raping your every orifice..
> 
> mmm...




D:   .....nuuuuu


----------



## Bando (Mar 19, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I love tentacle porn...
> 
> imagine.. it's like hundreds of slimy dicks raping your every orifice..
> 
> mmm...



I'll pass.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 19, 2010)

...i'll tie everyone up for the rape as long as you spare me.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 19, 2010)

hawt.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 19, 2010)

HAXX said:


> ...i'll tie everyone up for the rape as long as you spare me.


once you go tentacles you never go back.


----------



## Saracide (Mar 19, 2010)

you were right....Everything degenerates into yiff  @_@


----------



## Bando (Mar 19, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> hawt.



Ohbby


----------



## Mentova (Mar 19, 2010)

Saracide said:


> you were right....Everything degenerates into yiff  @_@


Welcome to FAF! Enjoy your stay as your opinion of humanity drops and drops...


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 19, 2010)

Saracide said:


> you were right....Everything degenerates into yiff  @_@



TEEEENNNTTAACCLLLEESSS

go to gurochan.net and look under "freakshow" you'll see why I love tentacles so much.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 19, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> TEEEENNNTTAACCLLLEESSS
> 
> go to gurochan.net and look under "freakshow" you'll see why I love tentacles so much.



you know, when people post links, I can't help but click



FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF-


----------



## Mentova (Mar 19, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> TEEEENNNTTAACCLLLEESSS
> 
> go to gurochan.net and look under "freakshow" you'll see why I love tentacles so much.


NO.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 19, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> TEEEENNNTTAACCLLLEESSS
> 
> go to gurochan.net and look under "freakshow" you'll see why I love tentacles so much.


DON'T DO IT!


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 19, 2010)

HAXX said:


> you know, when people post links, I can't help but click
> 
> 
> 
> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF-




it's a wonderful world.


----------



## Bando (Mar 19, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> TEEEENNNTTAACCLLLEESSS
> 
> go to gurochan.net and look under "freakshow" you'll see why I love tentacles so much.



FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF-

DO NOT WANT


----------



## Mentova (Mar 19, 2010)

hey guys I gots a question. My sleep schedule is royally fucked in the ass and I'm tired of waking up at 3pm. Should I A: play WoW and Battlefield all night and then go to sleep early tomorrow or B: fuck it and go to be in the next 15 minutes.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 19, 2010)

Saracide said:


> you were right....Everything degenerates into yiff  @_@



Degenerates.... or evolves?


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 19, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> DON'T DO IT!



http://gurochan.net/f/


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> hey guys I gots a question. My sleep schedule is royally fucked in the ass and I'm tired of waking up at 3pm. Should I A: play WoW and Battlefield all night and then go to sleep early tomorrow or B: fuck it and go to be in the next 15 minutes.


B


----------



## Saracide (Mar 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Welcome to FAF! Enjoy your stay as your opinion of humanity drops and drops...



No...for the most part furries make me feel better about humanity. They're usually pretty liberal minded, gay rights and such. I'd take FA with it's hardcore porn tendencies over a Glen beck fanbase any day.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 19, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> http://gurochan.net/f/


DON'T CLICK IT, YOU'LL REGRET IT!


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> hey guys I gots a question. My sleep schedule is royally fucked in the ass and I'm tired of waking up at 3pm. Should I A: play WoW and Battlefield all night and then go to sleep early tomorrow or B: fuck it and go to be in the next 15 minutes.




C) go here: http://gurochan.net/f/

it's the only pornsite I like.


----------



## Bando (Mar 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> hey guys I gots a question. My sleep schedule is royally fucked in the ass and I'm tired of waking up at 3pm. Should I A: play WoW and Battlefield all night and then go to sleep early tomorrow or B: fuck it and go to be in the next 15 minutes.



Play wow, because it totally matters what epics you have when you're 40 :V


----------



## Saracide (Mar 19, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Degenerates.... or evolves?




yaaaaaay ratchet and clank.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 19, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Play wow, because it totally matters what epics you have when you're 40 :V


But my main is 80! and I need bettar epicz =[


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 19, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Play wow, because it totally matters what epics you have when you're 40 :V



play WoW, so you can flunk out of college and so I can then laugh at you and you can be my internet slave.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> hey guys I gots a question. My sleep schedule is royally fucked in the ass and I'm tired of waking up at 3pm. Should I A: play WoW and Battlefield all night and then go to sleep early tomorrow or B: fuck it and go to be in the next 15 minutes.



I do the same thing. I've always overcame it by stay up ALL day and going to sleep at a decent time.

I still slip back into this bullshit of waking up at 4 p.m.


----------



## Bando (Mar 19, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> play WoW, so you can flunk out of college and so I can then laugh at you and you can be my internet slave.



Sounds like a plan.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But my main is 80! and I need bettar epicz =[


Explains why you don't have a girlfriend.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 19, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Explains why you don't have a girlfriend.



Who needs a girlfriend when you can bone 'em and leave.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 19, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> play WoW, so you can flunk out of college and so I can then laugh at you and you can be my internet slave.


But I haven't even started classes yet and I had a job at an insurance company just fine =[


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 19, 2010)

go to guuurrrooochaaaannn

"In recent months there has been some confusion as to what does and does not belong on lovely /f/reakshow causing many animal noises and dissatisfaction. Take a minute to read this sticky and we can hopefully put an end to all that. 

/f/reakshow is intended to be a board for extreme, weird and otherwise lurid material that does not involve scat or grievous wounds. To put that in context, imagine /f/ as an extreme version of 4chan's /d/ (hentai/alternative), and while the two may overlap on some subjects (for example, monster girls) redundancy is not intended. There is absolutely no need to have two boards that cater for exactly the same thing, this is why something such as bondage does not belong here. 

Keep that in mind when posting but please don't be hesitant to post something you're still not sure of. We'll either sweep it up or not touch it at all and nothing bad will happen to you."


----------



## Bando (Mar 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But my main is 80! and I need bettar epicz =[



I've had an 80 for a long time. I quit after I got bored innthe never ending epics race


----------



## Mentova (Mar 19, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Explains why you don't have a girlfriend.


I don't have a girl because I have terrible luck with em'. It's not like I never get out.


----------



## Saracide (Mar 19, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> DON'T CLICK IT, YOU'LL REGRET IT!





I did and baaaaawwww  the things people get off on. raped by a centipede. a CENTIPEDE


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Mar 19, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> DON'T CLICK IT, YOU'LL REGRET IT!



TOO LATE! D':


----------



## Mentova (Mar 19, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> I've had an 80 for a long time. I quit after I got bored innthe never ending epics race


I don't mind it. When I get bored I just do other stuff like soloing old shit and doing achievements.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 19, 2010)

Saracide said:


> I did and baaaaawwww  the things people get off on. raped by a centipede. a CENTIPEDE



lol

this will haunt your dreams! and you will like it!


----------



## Saracide (Mar 19, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Who needs a girlfriend when you can bone 'em and leave.



but then you have to make your own sandwich


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I don't have a girl because I have terrible luck with em'. It's not like I never get out.



 It's not like I never get out
It's not like I never get out
 It's not like I never get out
It's not like I never get out 
It's not like I never get out

I don't have a girl because...
 It's not like I never get out

EXCUSES


----------



## Bando (Mar 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I don't mind it. When I get bored I just do other stuff like soloing old shit and doing achievements.



I play MW2 or MAG and assrape noobs ;3


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 19, 2010)

Saracide said:


> I did and baaaaawwww  the things people get off on. raped by a centipede. a CENTIPEDE



:3 that's a good thread.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 19, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> It's not like I never get out
> It's not like I never get out
> It's not like I never get out
> It's not like I never get out
> ...



NO U! It's not my fault that every girl I ask out/almost ask out are crazy



Bando37 said:


> I play MW2 or MAG and assrape noobs ;3



BC2 > them


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 19, 2010)

Saracide said:


> but then you have to make your own sandwich



inorite?

I think I can live with that.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 19, 2010)

HAXX said:


> inorite?
> 
> I think I can live with that.




my bf makes me sammiches.

then I tell him to GB2 Kitchen.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> NO U! It's not my fault that every girl I ask out/almost ask out are *crazy*
> 
> 
> 
> BC2 > them


My last chick was getting a degree in French...and took it seriously.

She stopped shaving. SHE STOPPED SHAVING.

That and she hated the idea of me joining the Marines.



Zrcalo said:


> my bf makes me sammiches.
> 
> then I tell him to GB2 Kitchen.



D: See? They are evil! They train you@


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 19, 2010)

HAXX said:


> My last chick was getting a degree in French...and took it seriously.
> 
> She stopped shaving. SHE STOPPED SHAVING.
> 
> That and she hated the idea of me joining the Marines.




my bf shaves me.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 19, 2010)

HAXX said:


> My last chick was getting a degree in French...and took it seriously.
> 
> She stopped shaving. SHE STOPPED SHAVING.
> 
> ...




he is submissive.
and also he needs to remember I'm a lesbian.


----------



## Saracide (Mar 19, 2010)

HAXX said:


> inorite?
> 
> I think I can live with that.




really? you won't get wonely? you won't feel aaawwwwwwwwllll alone? Do you at least have a pet to cuddle up with? You have to cuddle, its right up there with breathing.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 19, 2010)

Saracide said:


> really? you won't get wonely? you won't feel aaawwwwwwwwllll alone? Do you at least have a pet to cuddle up with? You have to cuddle, its right up there with breathing.


-.- I'm a loner baby. Don't need anyone or anything.


I have a toy poodle D:




Zrcalo said:


> he is submissive.
> and also he needs to remember I'm a lesbian.


 
You must crack the whip well!


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 19, 2010)

Saracide said:


> really? you won't get wonely? you won't feel aaawwwwwwwwllll alone? Do you at least have a pet to cuddle up with? You have to cuddle, its right up there with breathing.



go do drugs.


----------



## Bando (Mar 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> BC2 > them



Iknowright?
I no has a money though. T_T


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 19, 2010)

Saracide said:


> really? you won't get wonely? you won't feel aaawwwwwwwwllll alone? Do you at least have a pet to cuddle up with? You have to cuddle, its right up there with breathing.


he has his hand :V


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 19, 2010)

HAXX said:


> -.- I'm a loner baby. Don't need anyone or anything.
> 
> 
> I have a toy poodle D:




is he your boy toy?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 19, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> he has his hand :V



:V

Why yes I do.



Zrcalo said:


> is he your boy toy?



NO! Thats sick.


He is too old you know ;p


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 19, 2010)

HAXX said:


> :V
> 
> Why yes I do.



here, have a tissue...


----------



## Saracide (Mar 19, 2010)

HAXX said:


> My last chick was getting a degree in French...and took it seriously.
> 
> She stopped shaving. SHE STOPPED SHAVING.
> 
> ...



RAWR!   WTF is so bad about body hair? SERIOUSLY. it is hair! It is not zits or maggots or shit it's HAIR. It is not gross it is not wrong it does not make her less of a woman. IT'SFUCKINGHAIR


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 19, 2010)

HAXX said:


> :V
> 
> Why yes I do.
> 
> ...



you mean you're too underage?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 19, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> here, have a tissue...



Thank you, but I would not be able to get one up after the tentacle orgy site! D:



Saracide said:


> RAWR!   WTF is so bad about body hair?  SERIOUSLY. it is hair! It is not zits or maggots or shit it's HAIR. It  is not gross it is not wrong it does not make her less of a woman.  IT'SFUCKINGHAIR



Its gross. I don't want to fuck a monkey.



Zrcalo said:


> you mean you're too underage?



If only that could be an excuse. No, I might break his hip or something >.>


----------



## Mentova (Mar 19, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> my bf shaves me.


I shave. neckbeards are gross =[


----------



## Bando (Mar 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I shave. neckbeards are gross =[



Ugh. Worst smelling gross neckbeard sits near me in math. I want to vomit at his reek daily DX

neckbeards are nasty and only for pedos.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I shave. neckbeards are gross =[


I gots native american in me. I can't grow facial hair very well, its all patchy.

:x


----------



## Saracide (Mar 19, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Thank you, but I would not be able to get one up after the tentacle orgy site! D:
> 
> 
> 
> Its gross. I don't want to fuck a monkey.



It is not gross. and why does she have to shave and you don't? eh? what if she doesn't want to "fuck a monkey"?  you try getting razor burn every single place they think you should and being ashamed of something completely natural.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 19, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Ugh. Worst smelling gross neckbeard sits near me in math. I want to vomit at his reek daily DX
> 
> neckbeards are nasty and only for pedos.


Ouch man, I feel for ya.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 19, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I gots native american in me. I can't grow facial hair very well, its all patchy.
> 
> :x


I also got Native American in me, but it's not that much. I'm mostly German. Still enough to be cool though


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I shave. neckbeards are gross =[



I'd shave my neckbeard if I ever grew one.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 19, 2010)

Saracide said:


> It is not gross. and why does she have to shave and you don't? eh? what if she doesn't want to "fuck a monkey"?  you try getting razor burn every single place they think you should and being ashamed of something completely natural.



Oh boy, I assume a feminist?

Woman have been shaving for a long time now. Why the sudden change? Besides, shouldn't she like me for who I am? Shouldn't she want to feel attractive? Be proud of that boner she causes?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I also got Native American in me, but it's not that much. I'm mostly German. Still enough to be cool though



Hell yeah, German here too.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 19, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Hell yeah, German here too.



WIR DEUTSCHLAND!


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> WIR DEUTSCHLAND!


Sie sprechen sie Deutsch? Kommst du aus Deutschland?

For the fatherland!


----------



## Bando (Mar 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I also got Native American in me, but it's not that much. I'm mostly German. Still enough to be cool though



I'm half Mexican and I don't have an epic moustache. WTF?


----------



## Mentova (Mar 19, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Sie sprechen sie Deutsch? Kommst du aus Deutschland?
> 
> For the fatherland!



Nein, Ich komm aus Deutschland nicht.

I took it in HS instead of spanish (like everyone else). It's been a year or so, so I'm pretty rusty and I'm sure I made a horrible mistake in there somewhere. = /


----------



## Saracide (Mar 19, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Oh boy, I assume a feminist?
> 
> Woman have been shaving for a long time now. Why the sudden change? Besides, shouldn't she like me for who I am? Shouldn't she want to feel attractive? Be proud of that boner she causes?



I'm not a feminist, just humanitarian in general. I don't think women OR men should have to wear makeup to feel acceptable or be attractive.

I think it is really unhealthy on an emotional level to be ashamed of your natural body, it is a fake attractiveness she will feel, not attractive as she is but only when she alters herself. It is not real confidence and it does harm.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm czechoslovakian.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 19, 2010)

now for some random suicide gif before I leave:
http://images.4chan.org/x/src/1268946077321.gif


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 19, 2010)

Saracide said:


> I'm not a feminist, just humanitarian in general. I don't think women OR men should have to wear makeup to feel acceptable or be attractive.
> 
> I think it is really unhealthy on an emotional level to be ashamed of your natural body, it is a fake attractiveness she will feel, not attractive as she is but only when she alters herself. It is not real confidence and it does harm.



I respect that.

A lot of people take pride in feeling attractive though.



Heckler & Koch said:


> Nein, Ich komm aus Deutschland nicht.
> 
> I took it in HS instead of spanish (like everyone else). It's been a  year or so, so I'm pretty rusty and I'm sure I made a horrible mistake  in there somewhere. = /



Nah, i'm not German so your butchering of Deutsch is safe with me.

Yeah, spanish blows! Although it would have been smarter to take it.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 19, 2010)

edited out, balls.


----------



## Bando (Mar 19, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I'm czechoslovakian.



Probably me too. Epic eastern European mix in my other half. Mostly Hungarian.


----------



## Saracide (Mar 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Who are you to say if they should shave/wear makeup or not? If they make the conscious decision to do it, let them.



That's not what I'm saying. I'm not against the makeup, I'm against the way so many people feel like they need it to be attractive. The vast majority of people have enough problems with self confidence as it is. It doesn't help that people think they can not be attractive just as they are, just as mother nature made them.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm mainly German, Ukarinian, and Russian, with little bits of Irish and Native American. And somehow, I inherit the no beard policy. BS


----------



## Mentova (Mar 19, 2010)

Saracide said:


> That's not what I'm saying. I'm not against the makeup, I'm against the way so many people feel like they need it to be attractive. The vast majority of people have enough problems with self confidence as it is. It doesn't help that people think they can not be attractive just as they are, just as mother nature made them.


Yes I realized the error of my ways and how I came off as a cock and edited it out :V


----------



## Mentova (Mar 19, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I'm mainly German, Ukarinian, and Russian, with little bits of Irish and Native American. And somehow, I inherit the no beard policy. BS


I'm mostly German with some Native American and distantly like French or Irish or something.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 19, 2010)

Lol I brought up feminist because I wrote a paper about how feminist are stuck up and arrogant in college. My teacher was a feminist...this is one of those "oh fuck me" moments.



Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm mostly German with some Native  American and distantly like French or Irish or something.



I see everyone likes a little German in them


----------



## Saracide (Mar 19, 2010)

The only part of my heritage i remember is welsh, the only one i really liked.


----------



## Bando (Mar 19, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Lol I brought up feminist because I wrote a paper about how feminist are stuck up and arrogant in college. My teacher was a feminist...this is one of those "oh fuck me" moments.
> 
> 
> 
> I see everyone likes a little German in them



AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

German heritage, pr0s only guize.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 19, 2010)

Saracide said:


> The only part of my heritage i remember is welsh, the only one i really liked.



Thats where my last name originates


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 19, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> German heritage


Should I make the hitler joke?


----------



## Mentova (Mar 19, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> German heritage, pr0s only guize.


You're just jealous of _german engineering. _(lolnamepun)


----------



## Saracide (Mar 19, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Lol I brought up feminist because I wrote a paper about how feminist are stuck up and arrogant in college. My teacher was a feminist...this is one of those "oh fuck me" moments.



oh they are. They are such hypocrites. You can't treat men without respect and expect respect for yourself, you have to treat people the way you want to be treated. 

Shit, if feminists had their way, men wouldn't be aloud to vote.


----------



## Bando (Mar 19, 2010)

My last name is a conjugated form of the verb "to kill" in spanish. And it's a Spanish last name :3 but it is also a type of shrub


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 19, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I see everyone likes a little German in them



Only if he's cute.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 19, 2010)

Saracide said:


> oh they are. They are such hypocrites. You can't treat men without respect and expect respect for yourself, you have to treat people the way you want to be treated.
> 
> Shit, if feminists had their way, men wouldn't be aloud to vote.



YEES! ilu!

Lucky me, a couple of girls started shouting "whats wrong with lovin' my man? I like cleaning and cooking!"

I felt so so relieved.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 19, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Only if he's cute.


Am I cute?


----------



## Bando (Mar 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You're just jealous of _german engineering. _(lolnamepun)



I'm German.



CannonFodder said:


> Should I make the hitler joke?



DO IT FAGGOT


----------



## Saracide (Mar 19, 2010)

HAXX said:


> YEES! ilu!
> 
> Lucky me, a couple of girls started shouting "whats wrong with lovin' my man? I like cleaning and cooking!"
> 
> I felt so so relieved.



hahahaha, that's so funny. well, if he's the one working and she isnt, or she works a lot less or something, then why should he have to do housework and cook when he gets home? its not sexist it's teamwork.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 19, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> DO IT FAGGOT


----------



## Mentova (Mar 19, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


>


I've seen that before. Still made me lol.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Mar 19, 2010)

I generally do my best to avoid such trite subjects, but now I am here to make this thread better by reminding you that, OP, nobody really cares about the species of animals except for those who have gone out of the way to proclaim the originality of their own fursona's species. 

Everything you could have ever thought of has probably been thought of before, and on the internet, every post is a repost of a repost.


----------



## Bando (Mar 19, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> [Hitler]



knew you would post that.

http://www.mmo-champion.com/general-discussions-22/best-guild-names!!/360/

check out the hitler guild name :3


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I've seen that before. Still made me lol.



Yeah, it kinda fits this subject too!


...our next goal should be 6,000,000,000!


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 19, 2010)

By the way, related to this thread: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jne9t8sHpUc


----------



## Saracide (Mar 19, 2010)

JesusFish said:


> I generally do my best to avoid such trite subjects, but now I am here to make this thread better by reminding you that, OP, nobody really cares about the species of animals except for those who have gone out of the way to proclaim the originality of their own fursona's species.
> 
> Everything you could have ever thought of has probably been thought of before, and on the internet, every post is a repost of a repost.



oohhh, well _thank you_ your highness, we peasants surely could not have gotten along without your wisdom.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 19, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> knew you would post that.
> 
> http://www.mmo-champion.com/general-discussions-22/best-guild-names!!/360/
> 
> check out the hitler guild name :3


If I see those people, I'm running.


----------



## Bando (Mar 19, 2010)

Saracide said:


> oohhh, well _thank you_ your highness, we peasants surely could not have gotten along without your wisdom.



We couldn't have. That is why we derailed so epically :V


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 19, 2010)

Foxes are cool though.


----------



## Bando (Mar 19, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> If I see those people, I'm running.



I tired making that guild on my server, didn't work


----------



## Saracide (Mar 19, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> We couldn't have. That is why we derailed so epically :V



staying on topic is overrated


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 19, 2010)

Saracide said:


> staying on topic is overrated



Until you get bitch slapped in the face with an infraction D:


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Mar 19, 2010)

Saracide said:


> oohhh, well _thank you_ your highness, we peasants surely could not have gotten along without your wisdom.


 
I think that this forum would be a much better place if there was less sarcasm between strangers. 

Let me introduce myself, and give you a basic understanding of the forum:

FOR EVERY PERSON WHO GIVES A SHIT, THERE ARE FIVE 
MORE THAT DON'T.

I hope that helps to clarify things.

Goodnight, and goodluck.


----------



## Saracide (Mar 19, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Until you get bitch slapped in the face with an infraction D:



why should it be so different from real life conversations? real life conversations jump from topic to topic, one thing dies and gives birth to another. it's the natural way of communication. We need to cope with death and move on.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah my very existence derails threads and I've only gotten one infraction before.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 19, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Yeah my very existence derails threads and I've only gotten one infraction before.



I got one on my second day. Good times.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 19, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I got one on my second day. Good times.


:'( beat me


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 19, 2010)

Saracide said:


> I'm not a feminist, just humanitarian in general. I don't think women OR men should have to wear makeup to feel acceptable or be attractive.
> 
> I think it is really unhealthy on an emotional level to be ashamed of your natural body, it is a fake attractiveness she will feel, not attractive as she is but only when she alters herself. It is not real confidence and it does harm.


I like absorbing five pounds of toxic chemicals a year, make-up is darn pretty, I shave sometimes :3


Bando37 said:


> Probably me too. Epic eastern European mix in my other half. Mostly Hungarian.


I am Scottish, British, French (ew, so wrong), and Native.


----------



## Bando (Mar 19, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I got one on my second day. Good times.



Damn.

I derail stuff a good bit, but no infractions so far ;3


----------



## Saracide (Mar 19, 2010)

derailing topics as a topic. lawl


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 19, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Damn.
> 
> I derail stuff a good bit, but no infractions so far ;3


I got two, a day apart from each other, destructive derailment is frowned upon apparently.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 19, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Foxes are cool though.


Yes I am thank you.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yes I am thank you.



Your welcome, you sexy beast :3


----------



## Mentova (Mar 19, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Your welcome, you sexy beast :3


Mmmm yeah wanna yiff bby


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Mmmm yeah wanna yiff bby



I didn't figure you for a mind reader!


----------



## Mentova (Mar 19, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I didn't figure you for a mind reader!


Mmmm yeah let's go yiff


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Mmmm yeah let's go yiff



...as long as im on top


----------



## Mentova (Mar 19, 2010)

HAXX said:


> ...as long as im on top


Sounds good bby, you know that fox stereotype and all...


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Sounds good bby, you know that fox stereotype and all...


  oh MURR! ever been yiffed inside a ford mustang?


----------



## Mentova (Mar 19, 2010)

HAXX said:


> oh MURR! ever been yiffed inside a ford mustang?


Nah man, but there's a first time for everything...


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 19, 2010)

I find it hilarious that so many of the "straight" guys here are the ones roleplaying in threads.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 19, 2010)

*Gags H&K*

I'm ready to do this all morning.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 19, 2010)

I am straight.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 19, 2010)

HAXX said:


> *Gags H&K*
> 
> I'm ready to do this all morning.



Sounds hot...



Fuzzy Alien said:


> I find it hilarious that so many of the  "straight" guys here are the ones roleplaying in threads.



Hey.


Shutup.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Sounds hot...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I thought I gaged you :?


----------



## Mentova (Mar 19, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I thought I gaged you :?


I couldn't figure out how to type while making it read like I was gagged. Use your imagination. Now get to work down there.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I couldn't figure out how to type while making it read like I was gagged. Use your imagination. Now get to work down there.



Sorry baby...I didn't mean to question you. *back to work!*


----------



## Saracide (Mar 19, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I find it hilarious that so many of the "straight" guys here are the ones roleplaying in threads.




It's all part of male bonding. When men are fond of each other they like to make gay jokes. They also like to be in actively physical contact with eacho ther, wrestling, football....


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 19, 2010)

Saracide said:


> It's all part of male bonding. When men are fond of each other they like to make gay jokes. They also like to be in actively physical contact with eacho ther, wrestling, football....



Sex is physical contact.


----------



## Saracide (Mar 19, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Sex is physical contact.



but what happens in the locker room, stays in the locker room. 

It's just a friendly pat on the butt, that's all.


----------



## FoxBody (Mar 19, 2010)

Saracide said:


> but then you have to make your own sandwich



HAHAHA. oh man...

wait, we can do that?!?


----------



## Saracide (Mar 19, 2010)

FoxBody said:


> HAHAHA. oh man...
> 
> wait, we can do that?!?



with enough hunger and determination, you CAN make yourself believe it will be worth it to put all that shit back in the fridge when you're done with it.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 19, 2010)

Holy hell he is such a beast, almost couldn't handle him D:

But, I did. Got him good.


----------



## Saracide (Mar 19, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Holy hell he is such a beast, almost couldn't handle him D:
> 
> But, I did. Got him good.



you cum blood? you better get that looked at.


yes I know it's meant to be blush.


----------



## FoxBody (Mar 19, 2010)

Saracide said:


> you cum blood? you better get that looked at.
> 
> 
> yes I know it's meant to be blush.



beat me too it lol


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 19, 2010)

Saracide said:


> you cum blood? you better get that looked at.
> 
> 
> yes I know it's meant to be blush.


----------



## FoxBody (Mar 19, 2010)

i think that is worthy of a sandwich XD


----------



## Rampa (Mar 19, 2010)

*reads this all*

I registered less than a day ago and I'm already kinda regretting it... :|


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 19, 2010)

Poor Heckler, ruled 34'd again! Muhaha


----------



## Saracide (Mar 19, 2010)

FoxBody said:


> i think that is worthy of a sandwich XD




I don't know man...I don't feel like cutting up lettuce and tomatoes. but then i'll regret it when my sandwich is too meaty cheesy and I feel like a clogged artery.....Microwave pancakes instead.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 19, 2010)

Saracide said:


> I don't know man...I don't feel like cutting up lettuce and tomatoes. but then i'll regret it when my sandwich is too meaty cheesy and I feel like a clogged artery.....Microwave pancakes instead.



Yo Saracide, im really happy for you and imma let you finish, but roast beef is the best kind of sandwich of all time! Of all time!


----------



## Saracide (Mar 19, 2010)

Rampa said:


> *reads this all*
> 
> I registered less than a day ago and I'm already kinda regretting it... :|



Sorry we couldn't be the sunshine in your life, since that's our job and everything, to entertain _you_.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 19, 2010)

Saracide said:


> but what happens in the locker room, stays in the locker room.
> 
> It's just a friendly pat on the butt, that's all.


I like you, you made me smile!


----------



## FoxBody (Mar 19, 2010)

Saracide said:


> I don't know man...I don't feel like cutting up lettuce and tomatoes. but then i'll regret it when my sandwich is too meaty cheesy and I feel like a clogged artery.....Microwave pancakes instead.



can i get some of those???? ill love you forever a while!


----------



## FoxBody (Mar 19, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Yo Saracide, im really happy for you and imma let you finish, but roast beef is the best kind of sandwich of all time! Of all time!



"what would your mother say about that?"

-zing-


----------



## Takun (Mar 19, 2010)

Hey guys what's going on i- the _fuck._


----------



## Mentova (Mar 19, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Holy hell he is such a beast, almost couldn't handle him D:
> 
> But, I did. Got him good.


I lol'd


----------



## FoxBody (Mar 19, 2010)

Takun said:


> Hey guys what's going on i- the _fuck._



first rule of Ironic thread. you don't talk about Ironic thread...


----------



## Rampa (Mar 19, 2010)

Saracide said:


> Sorry we couldn't be the sunshine in your life, since that's our job and everything, to entertain _you_.



I don't mean this should entertain me, nor I meant to little your thread, I'm just bit baffled at the general "level" of discussion here.
But then again, I should have realized this is the internets.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 19, 2010)

Rampa said:


> *reads this all*
> 
> I registered less than a day ago and I'm already kinda regretting it... :|


You should... you furry bastard, no I kid. :3
I love you, wanna yiff?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 19, 2010)

Maybe I should have posted this
 Oh well. Too late, my irony picture won't make the thread.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 19, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Maybe I should have posted this
> Oh well. Too late, my irony picture won't make the thread.


I lol'd again


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 19, 2010)

Wheres my sandwich? Anyone bring me one?


----------



## Rampa (Mar 19, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> You should... you furry bastard, no I kid. :3
> I love you, wanna yiff?




Only if you clean my house first.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 19, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Wheres my sandwich? Anyone bring me one?


I can give you a sandwich. Filled with my penis and man juice.


----------



## FoxBody (Mar 19, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Wheres my sandwich? Anyone bring me one?



im still waitin for those microwave pancakes.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I can give you a sandwich. Filled with my penis and man juice.



Round two bby


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 19, 2010)

Rampa said:


> Only if you clean my house first.


Well, I clean a martial arts dojo... I guess I can clean your house.


FoxBody said:


> im still waitin for those microwave pancakes.


Well, I would give you muffins, but my arms are a wee bit short you see.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 19, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Round two bby


I'm ready and willin'


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm ready and willin'



oh murr~

I hope you like spankin'


----------



## FoxBody (Mar 19, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Well, I would give you muffins, but my arms are a wee bit short you see.



awwwww! i luuuuuuuuuv muffins. we can share yeah? (i hope your talkin about actual muffins and not some internets thing i know nothing about yet haha)


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 19, 2010)

FoxBody said:


> awwwww! i luuuuuuuuuv muffins. we can share yeah? (i hope your talkin about actual muffins and not some internets thing i know nothing about yet haha)


No I am talking about cake =D
In all reality I was talking about muffins, but if you want hehe :3
You can butter my muffin.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 19, 2010)

HAXX said:


> oh murr~
> 
> I hope you like spankin'


Only if you spank me with your dick.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Only if you spank me with your dick.


You wish is my command baby


----------



## Mentova (Mar 19, 2010)

HAXX said:


> You wish is my command baby


Mmmmm yeah this is so hot


----------



## FoxBody (Mar 19, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> No I am talking about cake =D
> In all reality I was talking about muffins, but if you want hehe :3
> *You can butter my muffin*.




:shock:

your wish is my command


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 19, 2010)

FoxBody said:


> :shock:
> 
> your wish is my command



oh gawd damnit. just went limp >:C


----------



## FoxBody (Mar 19, 2010)

jinx?


----------



## Mentova (Mar 19, 2010)

FoxBody said:


> jinx?


yiff?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> yiff?



I see how it is, used and abused.















Thats kinda hot


----------



## FoxBody (Mar 19, 2010)

witchyadija?


----------



## Mentova (Mar 19, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I see how it is, used and abused.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah you like that don'tcha?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yeah you like that don'tcha?



oh yes master!


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 19, 2010)

FoxBody said:


> :shock:
> 
> your wish is my command





HAXX said:


> oh gawd damnit. just went limp >:C


LOL


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 19, 2010)

This is what I think of this thread. WIN!


----------



## Atrak (Mar 19, 2010)

Saracide said:


> RAWR! WTF is so bad about body hair? SERIOUSLY. it is hair! It is not zits or maggots or shit it's HAIR. It is not gross it is not wrong it does not make her less of a woman. IT'SFUCKINGHAIR


 
Heh heh. The furry that faps to fur-covered women doesn't like too much hair on him women.



Zrcalo said:


> I'm czechoslovakian.


 
 I can see it.



atrakaj said:


> Saracide said:
> 
> 
> > So the only way to be accepted here is to be an asshole? Like a "make them your bitch or be their bitch" mentality?
> ...


 


Saracide said:


> Sorry we couldn't be the sunshine in your life, since that's our job and everything, to entertain _you_.


 
Now you're getting it :V .


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 19, 2010)

Aww, I missed the first page. That looked like win.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 19, 2010)

YAR!


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 19, 2010)

If you didn't make a fursona nothing would have happened.


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 19, 2010)

ON TOPIC: I especially love how local animaltards around here flipped out when ONE wolf got shot, but they couldn't care less about the wetlands, which are home to hundreds of animals.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 19, 2010)

The first page of this thread was so mean.
You jerks. All of you.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 19, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> The first page of this thread was so mean.
> You jerks. All of you.



I am happy I am not a jerk and mean.
Hello! My name is...


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 19, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> ON TOPIC: I especially love how local animaltards around here flipped out when ONE wolf got shot, but they couldn't care less about the wetlands, which are home to hundreds of animals.



I know what you mean.
One Wetland is more beneficial than one damn wolf. It is sad that the wolf got shot, but even worse when a wetland is being ravaged for Condos.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 19, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> The first page of this thread was so mean.
> You jerks. All of you.



*bows* I thank thee.


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 19, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I know what you mean.
> One Wetland is more beneficial than one damn wolf. It is sad that the wolf got shot, but even worse when a wetland is being ravaged for Condos.



But the wetlands aren't beautiful and mystical, not as far as this new pop culture says anyway! Ohmagad wolves!

Furries, New Age people, the lot of them. Just... fuck off and die, people. You're all about as connected to nature as my computer that's plugged into the electrical outlet. :V


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 19, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> The first page of this thread was so mean.
> You jerks. All of you.


I did my duty to society.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 19, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I did my duty to society.



Hey, we turned a newfur into an asshole. The forum is a better place now.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 19, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Hey, we turned a newfur into an asshole. The forum is a better place now.



bomb diggity.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 19, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> bomb diggity.



Giggity


----------



## Anuv (Mar 19, 2010)

Foxes are a lot better than wolves, at least.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 19, 2010)

Anuv said:


> Foxes are a lot better than wolves, at least.



Foxes ftw *Nosenose* (Sorry ratte, had to do it  )


----------



## Anuv (Mar 19, 2010)

gross


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 19, 2010)

Anuv said:


> Foxes are a lot better than wolves, at least.



Jackals are better.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 19, 2010)

Anuv said:


> gross



Aww, you're no fun to tease with 



Zrcalo said:


> Jackals are better.



I know right?


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 19, 2010)

Down with canines, otters will reign supreme!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 19, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Down with canines, otters will reign supreme!



You just shot down your name AND avatar...although otters are cute little bastards <3


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 19, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> You just shot down your name AND avatar...although otters are cute little bastards <3



It's a disguise, shh!

I'm more ninja than Cirno.


----------



## Anuv (Mar 19, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> Jackals are better.



there are foxes everywhere around the world. jackals live in like two square miles of Africa.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 19, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> It's a disguise, shh!
> 
> I'm more ninja than Cirno.



You need a toony suit of your avatar, blue thing. With the hat and the tongue.

It would be BLOODY ADORABLE.
And you could carry about a bucket of paper machÃ© clams and try to smash them on people's heads.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 19, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> It's a disguise, shh!
> 
> I'm more ninja than Cirno.



I see.

Wait NO


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 19, 2010)

Anuv said:


> there are foxes everywhere around the world. jackals live in like two square miles of Africa.



jackals live in africa, asia, europe, and are related to coyotes.

http://www.treknature.com/gallery/Middle_East/Iran/photo187807.htm

FUCK YOU IM A RUSSIAN JACKAL


----------



## Usarise (Mar 19, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> FUCK YOU IM A RUSSIAN JACKAL


 
according to your species your a nazi.... how is that even a race?!


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 19, 2010)

Usarise said:


> according to your species your a nazi.... how is that even a race?!



*shrug*


----------



## Usarise (Mar 19, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> *shrug*


 -_-   w/e


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 19, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> FUCK YOU IM A RUSSIAN JACKAL



Did you know that AIDS has heavily hit Russia. It's the second most affected country in the world if I'm not mistaken as I had a guest speaker come in and tell my gym class about it....it was funny. *Chuckles* She said penis and vagina HEHEHEHEHE.

Really though, all the druggies and/or manwhores had quite the comments to say, got a good laugh from it.


----------



## Tommy (Mar 19, 2010)

...this is still going on? o.o


----------



## Usarise (Mar 19, 2010)

Tommy said:


> ...this is still going on? o.o


 no.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 19, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> *shrug*



Why nazi
Nazi is shit
Join us hippies


----------



## Saracide (Mar 19, 2010)

FoxBody said:


> im still waitin for those microwave pancakes.



Oh you gotta try them, krusteaz microwave pancakes. Forget toaster waffles, the age of toaster waffles is over and the dawn of microwave pancakes is here.


Damn I missed a lot when I went to bed, there's so much I wanted to reply to. I'm starting to like this place.


----------



## yummynbeefy (Mar 19, 2010)

Saracide said:


> This is just something I found funny, and very ironic, related to the furry fandom.
> 
> Someone on Deviantart posted a stamp about how people need to realize there are more beautiful animals out there besides just wolves. That there are too many wolf fans and characters.
> 
> ...


wolves are just really really cool man
and wheres the love for the midnight blue?


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 19, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Why nazi
> Nazi is shit
> Join us hippies



swastikas are equally as hippie.

it's a buddhist symbol.

if hitler hadnt used it, hippies would've.


----------



## Saracide (Mar 19, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> swastikas are equally as hippie.
> 
> it's a buddhist symbol.
> 
> if hitler hadnt used it, hippies would've.




yeah but it's like the word "gay" it does not mean what it used to, and nobody will ever take it that way, you might as well have a jew next to a furnace on your T-shirt.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 19, 2010)

Saracide said:


> yeah but it's like the word "gay" it does not mean what it used to, and nobody will ever take it that way, you might as well have a jew next to a furnace on your T-shirt.



what if I have a swastika tattooed on my ass?


----------



## Saracide (Mar 19, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> what if I have a swastika tattooed on my ass?




you'd be a shitty nazi asshole?

I don't know.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 19, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> swastikas are equally as hippie.
> 
> it's a buddhist symbol.
> 
> if hitler hadnt used it, hippies would've.


hahahaha no
peace \m/



Saracide said:


> yeah but it's like the word "gay" it does not mean what it used to, and nobody will ever take it that way, you might as well have a jew next to a furnace on your T-shirt.



I'm Jewish


----------



## torachi (Mar 19, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> I'm Jewish


 no shit :V


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 19, 2010)

Saracide said:


> you'd be a shitty nazi asshole?
> 
> I don't know.



lol

I do.


----------



## Saracide (Mar 19, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> lol
> 
> I do.



rally? What prompted you to do that?


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 19, 2010)

torachi said:


> no shit :V



I AM COMPLETEE!!!!~


Woah~
Woah~


----------

